# American Girl Machine Knit Patterns



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

Still new to this site. Trying to locate free machine knit patterns for the 18" dolls, specifically American Girl. Only looking for machine knit patterns. I found some for crochet and hand knit, not what I need. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope you find some because I'd like some too. So far all I've done is hand knit. 

What knitting machine do you have. 

Robin


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

If you don't get any suggestions under this topic of Pattern Requests, you might try posting this question in the Machine Knitting topic.


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have the Brother Bulky (KH260) and ribber (KR260). This machine is great.


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

That was going to be my next step, listing under machine knitting.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I found 3 patterns at http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/ scroll down to Toys then you can find links to a skirt for the standard machine and two sweaters for bulky or ISM machines.

Also with the Knitware program from Great Knits Designs you can design your own doll clothes for the 18 inch doll using your own ideas and tension gauge! You can download a free demo and use it to print out your design. It lets you design a pullover, skirt, dress, or pants. For example the pants could be panties, shorts, capris, or full pants. The leg style could be straight or flared. The version of Knitware you need is called Basics and does work on windows 8.1 besides earlier versions!

A pocketful of cherries, sweater and hat pattern is available for free for both girl and her doll from http://www.junebugsplace.com/epatterns.htm

There are some really creative machine knitting patterns for American Girl dolls at http://www.aprilmills.com/dolpatm.htm These are not free, but cost only $5 and are well worth the money!

Hope these ideas get you inspired!!

Rita in Raleigh


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Charlene Shaffer also has an 18 inch doll pattern book for KM.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Send me private message with your email and I will send you the American girl basic pattern. You can use any fancy lace or motif to finish. Here are some samples I did for my gds


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

Rita, thank you for the links. This info is very useful. Great niece's birthday only a month away.


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

pdljmpr said:


> Charlene Shaffer also has an 18 inch doll pattern book for KM.


Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are cute


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a few I got from April Mills. Her patterns a great!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh fun! More on my list! &#128079;&#128515;


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

You could try some sewing patterns and use your knit leader. 

Rhonda


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

Saroj said:


> Send me private message with your email and I will send you the American girl basic pattern. You can use any fancy lace or motif to finish. Here are some samples I did for my gds


Nice work!


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

If you have a Knit Radar there are some old patterns for 18" dolls (or teddy bears) here:

http://machineknittingetc.com/studio-tips-and-tricks-v01-no-5-knit-contour-18-inch-dolls.html

If no Knit Radar, still can use the schematics.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Scroll down the page, there are a few patterns here.

http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/search/label/American%20Girl%20Doll


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

JaniceK said:


> If you have a Knit Radar there are some old patterns for 18" dolls (or teddy bears) here:
> 
> http://machineknittingetc.com/studio-tips-and-tricks-v01-no-5-knit-contour-18-inch-dolls.html
> 
> If no Knit Radar, still can use the schematics.


Thanks for the info, Janice. No Knit Radar yet, but good info and schematics.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

butchteb43 said:


> Still new to this site. Trying to locate free machine knit patterns for the 18" dolls, specifically American Girl. Only looking for machine knit patterns. I found some for crochet and hand knit, not what I need. Thanking you in advance.


Knitware sweater design software has the 18" doll pattern instructions. Hand or Machine knit.


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

itzzbarb said:


> Scroll down the page, there are a few patterns here.
> 
> http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/search/label/American%20Girl%20Doll


Nice patterns. Thank you!


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

butchteb43 said:


> Still new to this site. Trying to locate free machine knit patterns for the 18" dolls, specifically American Girl. Only looking for machine knit patterns. I found some for crochet and hand knit, not what I need. Thanking you in advance.


I have the Brother KH260 and KR260 ribber.


----------



## goldie48 (Mar 14, 2015)

I am looking for th e machine knit patterns also.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

goldie48 said:


> I am looking for th e machine knit patterns also.


Look through the links given in this thread. Also Google 18" machine knit doll clothes patterns. Also, look on Ravelry.com


----------

